# Knife Sharpener Project.



## Ken226 (Jan 9, 2021)

This project required the use of nearly all of my machines.  Except maybe the welder and air compressor.

Inspired by the wicked edge pro series. 
 I bought the clamp from WE, and fabricated the rest using my Birmingham 13x40 lathe, PM935 mill, and G0704 CNC build.

Drilling and facing. 








Testing the first couple parts.





After a few more parts.





Roughing.






Finishing






Chamfering.






More chamfering.
https://youtu.be/RNSuBW-Dbtc


Setting Z to engrave.

https://youtu.be/L7b8nRSk1pE

Engraving.

https://youtu.be/dAFyQ1GSmXQ

More engraving.
https://youtu.be/mhaRAXxUp7w

Testing detents after assembly.
https://youtu.be/V80Aga3u-Ww

Testing on a Shun kitchen knife.
https://youtu.be/_x72nSApWl8

It works great with edge pro Shapton stones epoxied to 3d printed mounts, but probably cost more in time and materials than just buying one.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 10, 2021)

But this one was made by you so it's value is much higher than the one you can order from someone else


----------



## Ken226 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Ken226 (Jan 10, 2021)

I wanted to be able to sharpen using lower angles than the Wicked Edge allows.  I can go down to 7° per side.

I tested it by sharpening an old butter knife at a 7° per side angle.  The result was a butter knife with an edge like a scalpel.   with a 10,000 grit Suhiro Rika stone, that butter knife leaves a clean, single pass shave on one-day stubble.


----------



## rwm (Jan 14, 2021)

That is beautiful work! Looks professional and I love the engraving. I am not sure why you feel you need such a sharp knife for butter though? 
Robert


----------

